

Quantity vs Quality - rahul_rstudio
http://thewritepractice.com/quantity-v-quality/

======
knkella
I would say its practice than quantity that gets you to perfection. Producing
quantity without learning through that process won't get you to that quality
or perfection.

~~~
rahul_rstudio
True. Practicing only makes sense when you learn from it.

